

Ruby official mirror on Github - SlyShy
http://github.com/ruby/ruby

======
judofyr
It's just an official _mirror_ : [http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-
bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-core/...](http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-
bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-core/28356)

~~~
jpcx01
Damn. Dunno why it would matter all that much, but I'd like it if they used
github for core ruby dev.

~~~
oomkiller
Or at least use a sane source control system.

------
wastedbrains
Once the transition is complete this should help to increase the quality and
speed of development on Ruby. It is amazing how much contributions on projects
go up, when moved to git/github.

~~~
jamesbritt
If nothing else it may have improve documentation.

The API docs are generated from comments in the code. To fix or add to the
docs you need to get the source from svn, add your stuff, make a diff patch,
and submit that patch to the ruby-doc or ruby-core mailing lists.

I've done it, its not that hard, but it's sort of tedious, and annoying enough
that people who might otherwise want to help by adding a few notes or fixing
the examples just won't.

Maybe I've just gotten used to it, but the use of git and github for this
seems much simpler.

~~~
jeremymcanally
I agree. There are a lot of things just simply wrong in the Ruby documentation
but it's such a hassle to patch it that I haven't put in the effort to fix
them. :(

------
anr
Not the best forum to ask, but just in case there are any Ruby ppl reading...
Honest questions (I like Ruby):

* Is there an ETA for 1.9.2?

* Are major, minor & patch level numbers being "dropped"? 1.9.1-p376 is kinda ugly / uninformative.

* Will odd minor numbers go back to indicate unstable releases?

Thanks!

~~~
Spakman
I don't think there's an ETA for 1.9.2 yet (although some discussion about
creating a new release schedule was taking place on ruby-core) and I've not
heard any hints that the numbering scheme will be changed.

------
billturner
Looks like the import didn't go so well, as all the tags are listed as
branches, instead of, well, tags.

Is there any sort of announcement of the move?

~~~
tomafro
Yeah, it looks as though it's a work in progress, rather than a working
import. I'd be amazed if there wasn't an announcement on the github blog when
the repository is actually ready.

------
jpcx01
Awesome! Any word on if they're gonna swap bug trackers? Lighthouse would be a
big step up.

~~~
labria
What's wrong with redmine? It's not like they're using trac!

~~~
jpcx01
I dunno. It's ok I guess. Too much of a trac clone though. Lighthouseapp has
been pretty nice to work with I think.

~~~
oomkiller
Lighthouse is good for a lot of things, but it is lacking for big projects
IMO. We use JIRA internally and its a big step up from TRAC, especially with
their agile greenhopper product. A little pricey IMO for private use, but its
free for open source, so why not?

